# Grizzly G0757 Vert. /Horiz. mill



## jpooch00 (Mar 17, 2017)

Anybody know anything about this machine?  Nothing whatsoever when I did a google search for reviews.

Only real issue for me is the lack of a "nod" adjustment on the head.  That and the usual concerns about it being a Chinese machine.

Seems like a decent price for what it is, unless it turns out to be a big Chinese boat anchor! 

Any and all info/opinions are very much appreciated.

Thanks,

JP


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 17, 2017)

I have had two Millrite mills.  The first had the nod function.  I never used it except for tramming it.  The second machine does not have nod.  I don't miss it, have never wanted it.  The second machine also is much more rigid than the first, though part of that might be due to the nice condition of the second one, the older one was well worn...  A lot of big K& T and Cincinnati vertical mills do not have nodding heads.  Rigidity is king.  There is always a way to hold a part to make the rare compound angled cuts...

Edit:  I try to solve for 99% of my needs and then deal with the 1% when it comes along.  Chasing 1% solutions in advance is a fool's game.


----------



## olcopper (Mar 17, 2017)

I had one of those, mechanically it was a pretty fair mill, but the DC motors and variable speed weren't up to the job, I think Grizzly replaced them 2 or 3 times,  So, I gave up, made a bracket and mounted a 3/4 HP DC motor, used step pullys and it worked fine till I traded it off,  in that configutation I was unable to use the horizontal feature, and the fellow I sold it to, is in the process of converting it so he can use the horiz with an AC motor.
He likes it a lot, it's a tough little mill, he uses it in his gunsmithing work.
olcop


----------



## jpooch00 (Mar 18, 2017)

olcopper said:


> I had one of those, mechanically it was a pretty fair mill, but the DC motors and variable speed weren't up to the job, I think Grizzly replaced them 2 or 3 times,  So, I gave up, made a bracket and mounted a 3/4 HP DC motor, used step pullys and it worked fine till I traded it off,  in that configutation I was unable to use the horizontal feature, and the fellow I sold it to, is in the process of converting it so he can use the horiz with an AC motor.
> He likes it a lot, it's a tough little mill, he uses it in his gunsmithing work.
> olcop



I wonder if we're talking about the same machines?  I know that the info on the site is for post-June '13 models.

Here's a link to the one I'm talking about:      http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-39-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill-with-Power-Feed/G0757

The motors are AC now.  I went to the parts list for the mill and both motors have starting capacitors and it has step pulleys and belts for both drives too.  No mention of inverters or variable speed drives.

3 HP for the vert. and 2HP for the horiz.   Looks like a pretty good deal for the price, if it works as advertised.  My only concern is the lack of the "nod" feature for fine adjustment when doing the tramming. 

I went through the setup instructions and there's no indication of or procedure for making this adjustment if it's not perfect from the (Chinese) factory. 

Does "perfect" and "Chinese" form an oxymoron when used in the same sentence regarding metal working machinery??


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 18, 2017)

The only way to know the squareness of the head to the table is to measure it.  My Millrite, which was NOS when I got it a couple years ago, is .001" higher in the front of the table compared to the back of the table, which is the factory spec.  A heavy part or a moderate tool download will likely take that away temporarily.  So will some wear, more permanently.  The machine can be adjusted by scraping to get it where it needs to be.  Nod can easily make the head perpendicular to the table, but that does not necessarily mean parallel with the Z axis.


----------



## olcopper (Mar 19, 2017)

jpooch00 said:


> I wonder if we're talking about the same machines?  I know that the info on the site is for post-June '13 models.
> 
> Here's a link to the one I'm talking about:      http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-39-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill-with-Power-Feed/G0757
> 
> ...



My mistake, mine was a table top model, I apologize for my confusion.
olcop


----------



## grantj (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm looking at this mill too, would love to know anyone's experience with it.

I believe the China model number is ZAY7550.

Also, for horizontal milling, how hard is it to move the work over and continue a cut?


----------



## jpooch00 (Mar 20, 2017)

grantj said:


> I'm looking at this mill too, would love to know anyone's experience with it.
> 
> I believe the China model number is ZAY7550.
> 
> Also, for horizontal milling, how hard is it to move the work over and continue a cut?




Yeah, I know what you mean.  Google searches for reviews and comments about this machine turned up nada for me.  Pretty unusual these days!  

Lotta $$$ for an unknown quantity.  And being Chinese-built, that's a real concern, for me anyway, and an extensive YouTube review would be most welcome. 

Are ya listenin' Grizzly?


----------



## grantj (Mar 20, 2017)

jpooch00 said:


> Google searches for reviews and comments about this machine turned up nada for me.


Same. A few threads on this site, one on Reddit about adding a VFD, and one on a welding forum are all I've been able to find.

All the people who actually owned the mill had a specific question, they only generally say that they haven't had any problems with it, or say something like, "its rigid for its size".
I'm glad there are no glaring complaints over it, but I still wish I could find an in-depth review before I order.

I'm in Texas, so visiting Grizzly would be a 6 hour drive...maybe I can talk my wife into, since I'd be dropping $5k... 


I have an e-mail out to http://www.machinetoolonline.com asking if they plan to offer an equivalent. I've read the website isn't always updated and he has more than what is listed, maybe he will have one. I've read a lot of good things about the PM version of the imports, I'd lean that way if it was going to be a risk either way.


----------



## Ironken (Mar 20, 2017)

grantj said:


> Same. A few threads on this site, one on Reddit about adding a VFD, and one on a welding forum are all I've been able to find.
> 
> All the people who actually owned the mill had a specific question, they only generally say that they haven't had any problems with it, or say something like, "its rigid for its size".
> I'm glad there are no glaring complaints over it, but I still wish I could find an in-depth review before I order.
> ...



I am not much of a Grizzly fan. The terms "Heavy Duty" and Grizzly do not belong in the same sentence. My mill is a Taiwanese G0695 and still had issues and sloppy assembly. Grizzly will throw parts at you for awhile if you have problems but, if your problem is not resolved...your only option is to re-crate and ship back (your labor is free to them). Besides being an utter pain in the ass, that doesn't sound too bad....right? The kicker is that if their "tech" (whatever qualification that is) finds no issue, guess what......yep, you eat shipping both ways.

PM is Matt and Matt has a face and direct email. Usually Matt himself answers my questions. In my opinion, if PM has anything that remotely fits your needs, that is the direction I would go.


----------



## jpooch00 (Mar 21, 2017)

Ironken said:


> I am not much of a Grizzly fan. The terms "Heavy Duty" and Grizzly do not belong in the same sentence. My mill is a Taiwanese G0695 and still had issues and sloppy assembly. Grizzly will throw parts at you for awhile if you have problems but, if your problem is not resolved...your only option is to re-crate and ship back (your labor is free to them). Besides being an utter pain in the ass, that doesn't sound too bad....right? The kicker is that if their "tech" (whatever qualification that is) finds no issue, guess what......yep, you eat shipping both ways.
> 
> PM is Matt and Matt has a face and direct email. Usually Matt himself answers my questions. In my opinion, if PM has anything that remotely fits your needs, that is the direction I would go.



Agreed.  After more research and thought, I'll be holding off on purchasing anything till I can afford something from PM that's Taiwanese-made.  I've always gotten that "Harbor Freight" feel from the Grizzly ads anyway.


----------



## Ironken (Mar 21, 2017)

jpooch00 said:


> Agreed.  After more research and thought, I'll be holding off on purchasing anything till I can afford something from PM that's Taiwanese-made.  I've always gotten that "Harbor Freight" feel from the Grizzly ads anyway.



I've never looked at it that way but, "Harbor Freight Feel" is spot on!


----------

